# Selkirk Direct Vent Pipe



## cdnxj (Sep 28, 2010)

Just purchased a used VC Radiance set up for LP.  Fingers crossed this thing will fire once I get it all hooked up.  My question relates to direct vent piping.  I just purchased an "up and out" kit for a horizontal termination.  This will be on a vinyl sided house.  The kit did not come with a vinyl siding standoff.  Can I use the supplied termination cap, or do I need to include a standoff in between the siding and the cap?

Anyone else with experience on this?  Or any feedback, good - bad - or ugly - on the VC Radiance?


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 28, 2010)

Get a standoff, or you'll probably be replacing melted siding...


----------



## cdnxj (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks Dasky, I'll order one up.

Just out of curiosity, what kind of temps are normal for the outside of direct vent piping?


----------



## pyrotom (Oct 7, 2010)

400 degrees is not unusual to read close to the vent collar on a DV appliance, based on my readings with an IR thermometer. I don't know if your Radiance will ever get that high; it seems unlikely. 

You can skip ordering the vinyl standoff if you build out the termination 3" with a treated 2x "picture frame", two layers deep. Stay clear of the required clearance to combustibles defined by the wall thimble/firestop. Painted and caulked, it will give you a more weatherproof penetration, easy to flash and easy to work your vinyl j-moulding to. 

I can send you a photo if you like.

BTW, the VC Radiance is a nice stove, with some great "Made in USA" history. The switch mount on the back of the stove and the switch itself are a little cheap and tend to have problems (in our experience), but the rest is pretty solid. All of our clients that have them, love them.


----------



## cdnxj (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks Tom, great info.  I really like the look of the Radiance, hopefully I can get it running without issue.

I wouldn't mind a photo of the 2x "picture frame" install for the standoff.  PM if you wish.

Thanks again!


----------



## jtp10181 (Oct 8, 2010)

WTH kind of a vent kit is this? Sounds like a bunch of BS to me. The venting we use, just take the term cap, cut it into the siding, caulk, done. Nothing special needed for vinyl siding.

I hope that VC unit is tested and listed for use with the Selkirk pipe you got. Most gas stoves will be tested and listed as a system with a specific style and brand of venting. This cannot be swapped out for anything else, even if it seems like it fits on the collar.


----------



## cdnxj (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm just going by the instructions right in the VC Radiance manual...it clearly says a vinyl siding standoff must be used when installed on vinyl siding.  And yes, the Selkirk direct vent pipe is listed for the VC Radiance.  There are specific instructions for Simpson Direct Vent and Selkirk Direct Temp venting in the VC manual.  If its going through a non-combustible wall then the standard thru wall thimble kit and horizontal termination cap is all you need.


----------



## jtp10181 (Oct 9, 2010)

Sounds like a PITA to me. Me likey the Simpson pipe, and the HHT version of it we are using now.

Prob 90% of the caps we do are thru vinyl siding.


----------

